# Sykes bridge today



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

Nothing big this afternoon but the grins on my 4yo granddaughter who wanted to catch a fish! Small pinfish but she reeled in a bunch. For everyone she shouted and jumped saying” I did it” and “I’m a fisherman”
It was priceless!
Better than any fish I have ever caught. 
Joe


----------



## Sam-I-am (Jul 8, 2017)

well done!


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## BuckeyeVol (Oct 24, 2017)

Little story - 12 years ago my 5 year old son wanted to fish while we're on vacation in Pensacola Beach. The guy at Gulf Breeze tackle set me up with rod/reel, terminal tackle and where to catch pinfish. He caught 15-20 in about an hour and a half before deciding to go get ice cream, great day. 
Fast forward a few more years, he's 10 and guy at Half Hitch Navarre gives good advice and we end up on Navarre pier catching hardtails on sabiki rigs. Perfect fishing for a youngster and he fills the cooler for a lady fishing nearby. 
In 2017, 14 years old, we go out on the Gulf and his first "real" catch is a blackfin tuna followed by some nice Kings. He and his younger sisters have a super half day with plenty of fish. On the way back from that trip, he says he's decided to join the Coast Guard so he can be on the water all the time.
Last year it was red snappers, triggers, more kings and a visit to the Coast Guard station at Ft. Walton. This summer he'll turn 17 and has his heart set on being a rescue diver because he can help people who need help the most. He's going to spend a week of his summer helping rebuild houses in New Orleans. You never know where fishing will take a kid but I'm damn proud of where its taking my son!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Priceless!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BuckeyeVol said:


> Little story - 12 years ago my 5 year old son wanted to fish while we're on vacation in Pensacola Beach. The guy at Gulf Breeze tackle set me up with rod/reel, terminal tackle and where to catch pinfish. He caught 15-20 in about an hour and a half before deciding to go get ice cream, great day.
> Fast forward a few more years, he's 10 and guy at Half Hitch Navarre gives good advice and we end up on Navarre pier catching hardtails on sabiki rigs. Perfect fishing for a youngster and he fills the cooler for a lady fishing nearby.
> In 2017, 14 years old, we go out on the Gulf and his first "real" catch is a blackfin tuna followed by some nice Kings. He and his younger sisters have a super half day with plenty of fish. On the way back from that trip, he says he's decided to join the Coast Guard so he can be on the water all the time.
> Last year it was red snappers, triggers, more kings and a visit to the Coast Guard station at Ft. Walton. This summer he'll turn 17 and has his heart set on being a rescue diver because he can help people who need help the most. He's going to spend a week of his summer helping rebuild houses in New Orleans. You never know where fishing will take a kid but I'm damn proud of where its taking my son!


what you did here, my friend, is the reason we on pff have salt water in our veins. 

jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

BuckeyeVol said:


> Little story - 12 years ago my 5 year old son wanted to fish while we're on vacation in Pensacola Beach. The guy at Gulf Breeze tackle set me up with rod/reel, terminal tackle and where to catch pinfish. He caught 15-20 in about an hour and a half before deciding to go get ice cream, great day.
> 
> Fast forward a few more years, he's 10 and guy at Half Hitch Navarre gives good advice and we end up on Navarre pier catching hardtails on sabiki rigs. Perfect fishing for a youngster and he fills the cooler for a lady fishing nearby.
> 
> ...


Call the coast guard station, see if he can career shadow for a weekend. In highschool we had to career shadow. 3 of us went to the coastguard station in pcola. Even spent 1 night there. We had an absolute blast. Started at sun up with a meeting with the man in charge, from them we stayed with the crew that was on duty. Went through all the daily training and boat prep. That night we loaded up on a small rib style boat that they worked on all day. Don't believe we slept a wink as we were told if the alarm goes off to meet them at the boat and we could go with them. Thank goodness it didn't go off but we were ready. Now none of us joined the coast guard but definitely a new found respect for them after the time with them. Even after leaving they told us to come back in the summer for a weekend and do it again. Never took them up on the offer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My little girl is thrilled no matter what she catches. She still talks about her " giant" stingray ( about the size of a dinner plate). This year I hope to get her hooked up to either a bonita or small king.


----------

